# Same-E



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

I went to the doctor today and told her about my depression and anxiety. she wanted to start small with the medication and gave me a supplement called Same-E. I just started taking it today, and was wondering what other S.A.D. sufferers thought of it. It seems to be more of anti-depressant then anything.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

It's alleged to have anti-depressant affects. I did not find enough evidence while doing a literature review to convince me to try it. For less money, I can get an SSRI that's well tested.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Supposedly it can start working within a week. I tried it a couple of times, but found that my bowels were too sensitive to it.

Here's a link that you'll find helpful: http://www.wholehealthmd.com/ME2/dirmod ... 39C&tier=2


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

I tried GNC SAMe about a year ago after reading some positive reviews. It made me feel kind of off, even panicky when I've never had panic attacks. Maybe I took too high of a dose or am just sensitive to it, but I gave up taking SAMe after two days. I really hope it works better for you.


----------



## minus (Oct 28, 2006)

the book "depression free for life" by gabriel cousens has a ton of good info on sam-e. i have been taking it at a very low dose for quite a few months and placebo or not feel much more stable mood wise, people with bi-polar or whatever they call it these days are warned to take a dose higher then 200mgs because it can elevate mania symptoms. i take that and just started taking GABA based on dr. cousens book and the recomendations within


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

minus said:


> the book "depression free for life" by gabriel cousens has a ton of good info on sam-e. i have been taking it at a very low dose for quite a few months and placebo or not feel much more stable mood wise, people with bi-polar or whatever they call it these days are warned to take a dose higher then 200mgs because it can elevate mania symptoms. i take that and just started taking GABA based on dr. cousens book and the recomendations within


I've been taking a 400mg dose it for a while, and at first it made me slightly more hyper/happy for about a week or two, then it stoped. I do think I have bo-polar disorder though, and it only seemed to help when I had a manic attack, which I havn't had in a while, so that might be it. Anyway It doesn't seem to be helping.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I took Sam-E, 400 mg daily for a month, but didn't feel any significant changes, positive or negative, in mood.


----------

